# best affordable heat press / vinyl cutter combo



## TenPolak (Nov 17, 2008)

I dont have much money but i wanna make it to the roland 300. This is what i found. Whats do you think? 

Epson 9880 Stylus Pro - SP9880K3 - Epson - Large Format Inkjet Printers

16 x 20 Digital Heat Press Machine for sublimation ink

Digital printer cutter($3,815) + heat press($319)


----------



## gspotstudio (Nov 11, 2008)

Are you thinking the Epson is a printer/cutter?


----------



## TenPolak (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh my bad, i found this link from google between roland printer cutters, what about the heat press? dpnt you think is preaty cheap for 16 x 20?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I would take a look and see what kind of package Imprintables Warehouse has, they are a forum sponsor and they are not too far from you. You might save enough on the shipping to make it worthwhile. Check the Preferred Vendors link on the left side of the screen for any special offers for forum members...


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

That's pretty inexpensive for a 16x20 press. Is it new? Guaranteed? Any Satisfaction Guarantee policy?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Doesn't look like a very robust design on the heat press. I don't care for the handle and how it is welded multiple times encouraging breaks over time or on heavier pressure applications. I'm also not a big fan of a pressure adjustment in the back of a press and no mention of an upper or lower floating platen - so I can't see how they can claim offering an even pressure. I can;t tell from the photo but I would guess there is not even heat across the top platen and the thermal pad on the bottom of the press is probably a low density amking it tough to get a good pressure. In other words, I wouldn;t recommend it unless its a hobby type of press for you - if its your business I would recommend: Mighty Press, Hotronix, Knight, Hix, Insta, Idek, or maybe another style supported by a reputable distributor.


----------



## TenPolak (Nov 17, 2008)

price is nice but the site and the pic looks unprofessional , description is poor...im going to hold on the purchease. thanx guys for your help and mad props for Josh for what hes doing.peace


----------

